# Paris



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ok, I groomed her today, I've posted her groom pics in the grooming section, but we got some candid photos too (of course)

STIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK!!!!












*grin*












*bblllllrrrrrrrrt*


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ahahahahaaaaaa, Oh my - I love all of the photos (as always ; ) LOL , but one with a tongue is just fantastic LMAO !!!!! I wish I can have it as a "smiley" ha ha haaaa - would be sooooo handy :rofl:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Ah hahahahaha, I love that last photo. Tounges sticking out are my favorite pictures ever.


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh Paris is just absolutely georgeous! LMAO at last picture! A Poo with TUDE!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is a beautiful, precious girl. The last pic is a hoot!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I heart Paris!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It makes me so happy, happy, happy to see pixs of your Paris!! Honestly, that dog is a such a goddess!!


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

I love her! She is gorgeous and I adore her pink ears, feet and tail!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lmao, goddess?? LOL!!!!! She might look it, but she's a loon. A _happy_ loon, but a total loon none-the-less!!! I'll try get Jak to record our failures at agility this weekend (we don't train agility at all, I just go out cos it's fun!) to show you.... hehe


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Paris is so full of LIFE that one cannot see her photos without smiling.

Keep those happy shots coming ! We all love them so .


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

FD, I have a firm policy: I only love lunatics; lunatic poodles, lunatic people, lunatic fashion. I would be so bored if my Chagall didn't go zoomies on me now and again, or take it in his head to occasionally startle and bark at something he thinks he sees or hears, or do back flips at the TV when certain things air--sometimes a full-screen close-up of someone's face just send him over the moon with glee. So, loony is all good with me! I think your Paris is a finely-tuned, majestic girl who can do no wrong!! I am just wild about her looks, her story and your training of her!!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

hahaha, SO CUTE!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Paris, as always, steals the show!


----------

